# Newbie questions about room light and feeding



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi all,
I have had a rescued partially blind pigeon for about a month. His cage is by a window. Should I leave any light on at night?or Do I need to be sure to turn off the room light when it gets dark outside, or can I leave it on until 10 PM in the evening! I read some threads on full spectrum light and night lights and now I am confused as what is appropriate for an indoor pigeon.
What types of food other than seed can I offer him? I have grit and seed, but want to be sure he has a good diet.
Do they need a companion or are they OK alone? Do they ever play like parakeets or parrots?
Thanks to all!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can leave your room light on until you go to bed, but also put a cover on the cage for the bird, which also keeps drafts out. The full spectrum lights give the bird the UV rays he needs, that he would normally get from the sun if he were living outdoors. Even if his cage is by a window, I'm sure he enjoys the warmth of the sunlight, but the rays he needs don't pass through the window glass. He doesn't need a light on at night. He should also have oyster shell for calcium for him to take when he wants it. They also like chopped veggies, like kale, spinach, or swiss chard. Maybe chopped carrots. Once they get used to them, they usually like these things, and they're good for them. My birds that don't know what they are will see the others eating them, then they will too. 
What kind of seed are you feeding him?


----------



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks...where do you get oyster shell that you mention...I have grit with calcium in it, but maybe I need something else. 
I have purchased several kinds of seed, some for canary/finch (niger seed) and a wild bird mix and some millet, and some special mix that had raisins, nuts, and other stuff. I mix them together, the grit I keep separate. Any help on what I should be buying and where is much appreciated!
Are the full spectrum lights available at places like Home Depot?
Do they get lonely...I have a mirror in his cage. I have cats so he is alone most of the day in a spare bedroom.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He would do better with a pigeon mix, which would contain the seeds they eat. Canary and finch seed are kind of small seeds, for smaller birds. While a bit of these could be mixed in, they eat the larger seeds. They also like dried split green peas, lentils, safflower, popcorn or cracked corn. Those things you get at the super market.
Any place that sells grain and such would have crushed oyster shell, or you can buy it online from pigeon supplies. He would get very lonely if he doesn't get time out of the cage for exercise and time with you. Please be careful with the cats, as accidents have happened.


----------

